# SILVERS may I borrow your silvers???



## love_casper (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm still working away on my horse colors website. I have the hardest pages all done, I think it's coming together pretty well. I am making a simplified version of equine genetics, lots of pictures, so everyone can understand without gettin confused.

Anyway, may I borrow pics of your *SILVERS*? _Any_ horse carrying silver, and if they have been tested I would love to know the results. As many as possible is best....this is one of those that really has quite the range of shades. Red based horses that have been proven carriers would be helpful too.

Loud pinto/app markings are usually destracting, so a minimum of those things would be best, but I'll take what I can get!

Pics that I use will have a label of who owns them and a link to your website as well.

Some of you have granted me full access to pics on your website, and I LOVE you for that!!!!!!!!

Thanks to all of you who have been such a help so far!







Hope to have it up and running soon.


----------



## Vanessa (Dec 8, 2008)

I have two silverdapples appaloosa. My little stallion is one, and he's got blue eyes, also some spots, but they are really hard to see on the pics. My mare has the same color but her spots are better visible. You may take some pics of my website. The horses names are Silverado and Nikita.


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2008)

You're welcome to use any pictures of my silvers. The website has a script that protects pictures, but you can get them to download here:

http://www.whinny4me.com/Sharing/


----------



## Alex (Dec 8, 2008)

You can use any pics of my stallion Apollos page. Hes silver bay pinto.

Owned by Alex and Bobbie Briggs

www.freewebs.com/pintomini


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 8, 2008)

You can use Rumour's pictures or Lil T's.

Just email me if you can't get to the pics on my site.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi, you can use any of the horses on my website.

http://www.maplehollowhorsefarm.com


----------



## Kendra (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's two very different shades of silver black:


----------



## Leeana (Dec 8, 2008)

You may use any photos on my website.

Angel is a silver dapple:

Summer natural Coat -











Ally is a silver dapple too, i think?:

Clipped Summer Coat -






Unclipped Coat -


----------



## ANDROMEDA FARM (Dec 8, 2008)

love_casper said:


> I'm still working away on my horse colors website. I have the hardest pages all done, I think it's coming together pretty well. I am making a simplified version of equine genetics, lots of pictures, so everyone can understand without gettin confused.
> Anyway, may I borrow pics of your *SILVERS*? _Any_ horse carrying silver, and if they have been tested I would love to know the results. As many as possible is best....this is one of those that really has quite the range of shades. Red based horses that have been proven carriers would be helpful too.
> 
> Loud pinto/app markings are usually destracting, so a minimum of those things would be best, but I'll take what I can get!
> ...



Alex you are welcome to use any photos from my website. My herd sire is a silver bay dun. I also have two of his foals that one is a silver buckskin dun & the other is a silver black.

http://www.4andromedfarm.com


----------



## shelly (Dec 8, 2008)

This is my stallion Joey...he is silver dapple, homozygous tobiano, splash, LWO- and possibly sabino.

He tested heterozygous silver & heterozygous red. He has two ice blue eyes.






This is my mare Sahara...she is also silver dapple, heterozygous for tobiano, silver and red. She is also LWO-.

Sahara has one blue eye and one brown eye.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Dec 8, 2008)

We have a LOT of silvers around here. Here are just a few:

Rock Rivers Rooster (silver black with dappling):






NFCs Streaker (one of the darkest silver bays I've ever seen):






Rock Rivers Lola Vavoom (a one month old silver bay filly):






The same filly immediately after clipping:






Native Spirits Farms Blue Sapphire (a lighter silver bay):






Moriahs Adora Blue (a freshly clipped silver black filly with dappling):






Little Cedar Peaches N Cream (a silver buckskin with dappling):






And because so many people confuse clipped silver bay foals for silver blacks...

Rock Rivers Carolus Magnus (another before and after on a silver bay foal):











The clipped colt and his unclipped silver bay dam:






The same colt after clipping the following year:






You're welcome to use any of the photos on our site, and if you need anything specific I've got pics of all the horses at every age, clipped, unclipped, and in their winter coats. Best of luck with your site--and beautiful silvers everybody!


----------



## Kendra (Dec 8, 2008)

A little bit unique - silver dapple roan:


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 8, 2008)

Your welcome to our pics as well. www.bluestarminiatures.com Our stallion is a silver grullo with greying gene and throws silver a lot!! Lots of silver streaks down the center of tails and in manes. Can't wait to see your finished site!!


----------



## CheyAut (Dec 8, 2008)

I LOVE silvers



YOu are welcome to use mine. I'll just post a photo or two, then give you the link to their albums. I have tons of photos and they show lots of color changes throughout the year





HRK Kates Chocolat Creme de Coco is tested Ee Aa Crcr Zn











album: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...ocoa/?start=all

Lot-A-Dot Queen is tested Ee aa Zn











album: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...etti/?start=all

Cruise Control is tested Ee aa Zn no cream so he's silver black, but looks different than many do!











album: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...iser/?start=all

Goodsells Buckaroo Golden Girl is not yet tested but is silver buckskin











album: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...zzle/?start=all

Landrys Cowboys Diamonds & Rubys is chestnut, but tested aa ZZ











album: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...Ruby/?start=all

I no longer own him, but these photos are when I did, not tested but silver black Sonoita Highlands Simply Sheik











album: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...heik/?start=all

CheyAuts Cowboy Diamond Solitaire is not yet tested but since her dam (Ruby) is ZZ she is Zn











album: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...aire/?start=all

Jessi


----------



## River Wood (Dec 8, 2008)

You are welcome to one of our photos if you like.


----------



## countrycharm (Dec 9, 2008)

Some may say i have a thing for silvers here hehe these are just the ones i have loaded on photo bucket!





Silver grullo






My mares , chocolate silver dapple, silver bay and a silver dapple (pally over the far left)






Silver dapple






Silver dapply foal






Silver bay






Silver bay


----------



## Getitia (Dec 9, 2008)

You are most welcome to use any photos on our website as well.

Here is Buckeye WCF Paposo Mirror Image

He is a chestnut that has been DNA tested heterozygous silver


----------



## Margaret (Dec 10, 2008)

You can use this photo of an 06 filly of ours.


----------



## bannerminis (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a colt that is chestnut (or sorrel) that carries 1 copy of Silver

Birchwood UK Arabian Sunset

I tested him for the following and this is how it reads

*Tobiano:* Negative (nn)

*Sabino 1:* Negative (nn)

*Red Factor:* Homozygous Red (ee)

*Silver:* Hetrozygous (nZ)











A Cremello Colt that I had last yr but tested him for Silver also carries 1 copy so he was (nZ)

I actually think he needs to be tested for frame but dont know if his new owner did that yet

This is a pic of him as a yearling sent to me by his new owner

Banners Shadow Moon Cruiser


----------



## Tami (Dec 13, 2008)

You can use my silver grulla filly. Oak Parks Vegas Intrigue


----------



## alphahorses (Dec 13, 2008)

Silver Bay - Alpha Farm Magics Lady in Red - Shetland Mare







Silver Black / Silver Dapple - Alpha Farms Arenosa Honeymoon - ASPC/AMHR Filly






Email me for photo credits if you decide to use them. No copyright issues - just want to give credit where it is due.


----------



## Ferin (Dec 13, 2008)

Here are my two silvers that you are welcome to use.

Sonara's Little Exotica, a dark silver bay...






Cherokee Stables Tequila Dandy, a silver bay pinto...


----------



## love_casper (Dec 14, 2008)

WOW you guys are awesome!!!!!

Thank you so much, I just know the site's gonna end up looking really nice. Wouldn't be anything without you all!

These are some fabulous examples, i must say silvers are some of my favorites!!!





Thanks again.

~Alex


----------



## River Wood (Dec 14, 2008)

It would be fun to know who you end up using.


----------



## ~Dan (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, Alex here is one of my to silvers (I think?)

~*~Blue Moons Wicked Witch~*~

Summer Coat


----------

